# Hla scatter shot s200 self loading salt / sand spreader



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 1 Hla spreader for sale. 2 years old , minimal use, clean always washed and oiled 

Ready to work 

$6900


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Where abouts is this located?


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Triple L said:


> Where abouts is this located?


Just outside Elmira. 5195746002


----------

